# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What's the longest lucid dream your ever had?

## halcyon

What's the longest lucid dream your ever had?

I had one before that lastest 5 seconds  ::?:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I'd say it felt like 30 minutes, but I was never that skilled at prolonging dreams, or any dream control for that matter, with long lucid dreams I tend to become slightly non-lucid for awhile then I gain it back, I think they can go for much longer though.

----------


## Cn

Probably like 15-20 minutes I'd say for me. It's hard to time dreams though.

----------


## jh477

I had a dream that felt like it lasted for hours, and I timed it from the very beginning. soon before it ended It was 2:09 representing 2 hours 9 minutes. I believe it was true. I did some amazing things in that dream.

----------


## Elite Dreamer

I think I dream more than the average person. People say they have two or three a night but I tend to have lots more when I recall them in the morning. Best I've ever recorded was seven total different dreams in one 10 hour sleep. Some were shorter but they were all distinctly separate. None of those seven were Lucid Dreams but it goes to show how much time is spent dreaming.

My longest Lucid Dream seamed to be about 10 or 15 minutes. It was fantastic and by the time I finally woke up I couldn't think of anything else to try. I flew for what seamed like about five minutes and just walked around speaking to the people in my dream, telling them that it was my dream and that I could do anything. It didn't matter how excited I was, I never woke up and it was great. I was laughing and carrying on like a mad man. Haha.

----------


## blurryxxangel

Probably around 15 or 20 minutes.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

My longest lucid dream was 1 minute! D=

----------


## psychology student

I'd say roughly ten minutes.

----------


## warock

> I'd say roughly ten minutes.



Same here, or maybe around 15 or so...

----------


## Dreamhope11

2 minutes yay

----------


## JollyRoger

Some of mine seem short and some I will lose lucidity during the dream but there are also some that seem as if I'm lucid for hours.  though my longest and most vivid are always WILDS using brainwave mind voyages series I audio!

----------


## i make it rain

Just a few nights ago I had my longest. It was late in my REM cycle so I'm pretty sure it was all REM. It was devided by a few FAs and I woke up once but did a DEILD so I was almost instantly back in the dream. The total time was like 50 minutes. Outside of that time, it is probably about 10 minutes.

----------


## [email protected]

I cant remember  ::D:

----------


## Codix

hmm, I don't want to sound like a bragger or mean,
because I think I'd get offended for some reason, lol.

Mine was from 12:32ish (when I started snoring, my brother counted)
till 3:56 by the time I woke up from a heavy dream.
the problem with lucid dreaming is I often find myself tired,
and I feel exhausted all day..

why is that?

----------


## snoozer

my longest was thirty minutes (in the dream anyways) but towards the end i end up gradually losing lucidity

----------


## Metronome

i once had one that musta been at least 30 minutes long... that was AWESOMe.

----------


## csol

Probably around 20 minutes. I didn't have total control or awareness, but I knew it was a dream and I didn't have any trouble doing whatever I wanted. In it, I was just, well, sleepy.  ::?:

----------


## Toxin

My longest LD was arround 20 minutes.

----------


## DNK

Probably about 5 min, maybe 10. Most of mine are fairly short, as I tend to do something that ruins it very quickly (those DCs are just too attractive) or just lose it sooner or later.

----------


## AlexLou

My longest timed one was over 2 and a half hours.  I'm not entirely sure that I believe it either, but I did time another one last week that was 2 hours.

----------


## WILDinitall

once i had a heart stopping lucid nightmare all-nighter that granted me about an hour of sleep. thankfully it was not my only dream that night.

----------


## Mew151

0 seconds  ::banana::   :tongue2: 
I'm going to try 10 seconds  ::bowdown::

----------


## Narf0108

I had one today  :smiley: 
I'd say it was about 2minutes long.
But it kind of saddened me, as drinking water in my dream made my throat in reality feel very wet and I ended up waking up from it. 

The funny thing is... The dream itself ended lucid.
I usually recall my dreams, and I've had dreams inside dreams countless times, dreams in other languages many times, and dreams where I've had OBEs, which also tended to be dreams inside of dreams.

My dreams inside of dreams are weird though. >.> For some reason I always end up feeling exhausted or bored in my dream, so I fall asleep and have a dream in it, then I wake up back into my other dream, then I tend to wake up. XD
And my OBE in my dream felt like it actually hurt my physically body in reality, although I didn't wake up ... Because someone kicked me out of it in my dream.  :Sad: 

But um anyways... my lucid today was very weird, and I did feel like I got hurt in reality before going lucid, but it was that pain that actually caused me to realize I was dreaming, along with the constant repetition of it.

I was at a "Circus" and I was walking about and talking, when I voice boomed that we were going to fly somewhere else and everyone should get in the jet. After getting in the Jet, I felt eerie feelings from the stewardess, who had a pink wig on and sat nearby me, but anyways. We took off, and crashed. We fell to the left. Everyone slammed into things, and I remember grabbing in whatever direction was facing the ground so I could protect myself from injury, by holding my own body weight up. After we crashed, the pilot said, I remember, "Alright ladies and gentlemen, that was just a test, let's try flying for real now!", and everyone was disoriented. (Remember that stewardess, well, let me point out she never had to reach for anything, she just kept sitting in her seat all perfectly flashing people evil grins, and laughing maniacally from time to time.) So anyways, the jet took off again, then it began spiralling out of control, much worse than the first time, and we crashed again. It was even harder for me to prevent injury that time. But I still managed to do so, not a single scratch on me. Other people on the jet had fallen unconscious, and as they fell unconscious, they simply vanished from the scenery because the stewardess would point at them, and they'd vanish. (I think this was so they wouldn't get caught trying to kill everyone. But I think they were just trying to kill me, because she kept grinning evilly at me, not anyone else, and her eyes were so scary.) Anyways, the pilot boomed that the jet had changed into model I3398-01, and that we were taking off again. AND yet again, the jet decided to spin out of control, this time even faster, and worse, with smoke filling up the inside, and I managed to slam my back into the seat and it hurt really, really badly. But I sucked it up, and saw only one other girl in the jet now with me, along with the stewardess. (I couldn't see the pilot, but he was there.) "Alright ladies and gents, let us try this one last time!", boomed the pilot's voice. Oh, but this time, I was prepared, I sat down between two rows of seats, on the floor, grasping onto the seats for dear life, as I knew it would do it again. And sure enough, we took off, starting spinning, the smoke began pouring into the jet, the wings flew off, and we were falling faster than any other time before, flames began exploding on the outside, it was getting really hot, and I felt like I was going to pass out, but we crashed. No scratch that time, the other girl fell unconcious, and everything became peaceful. Nobody was in the jet anymore, there were no scratched in the jet, it was just a nice peaceful day. I got out of it, and it was apparently a "ride" at this circus/fair. Everything was shut down though, and nobody was there. It was a big, empty field with only about twelve carnival type rides, all sitting still. The sun was beaming down, and it felt so nice... and then I was like "Wait a minute.". I paused, "I've felt this feeling before. It's nice. I'm... I'm dreaming." So out popped this path, as I fancied traveling out of this field, not wanting that horrendous carnival to be re-opened. I found a building, entered it, and the halls were a mangled mess, but I entered a room anyways. There was a fridge, and a stove, and a few desks. I started levitating small objects, first a small ball I found, and a few other things. I then proceeded to open the fridge with merely pointing my finger at it. All that was in there was a bottle of water. I struggled lifting it up with my levitation skills, but I managed to get it up. (It kept slightly falling from my grasp.) I opened the lid without touching the bottle, floated it up to my mouth, and took a big gulp, and which it fell flat on the floor afterwards. I felt the water trickle down my throat in my dream, but it also felt like I felt it in reality. Everything faded quickly, and I awoke. 

>.> Yes, my dreams are very weird.
Yes, they are always VERY detailed.
And yes, I remember small details such as phone numbers, street names, time (which always seems to be the time in reality), weather, and it's just awesome.  :smiley: 

But so far, lucid dreaming has been fun. I've had lucid dreams before. (One where I noticed I was in a dream, and started glomping about in it, trying to move my real body, so I'd wake up in a different room.) 

But I must describe the feeling I feel when lucidity takes over. (I have totally forgotten the topic of this post and I am now just rambling.)
But when lucidity takes over for me, it's like, all of a sudden, I feel this snap in my mind in the dream, as if I just woke up, but the scenery doesn't change. And then a little bit of confusion follows, as I am confused to be awake in such a strange place, when I know I fell asleep in my bed. It then leads me through a few thoughts of "Did I sleepwalk my way here?", "How did I sleepwalk here?", "I NEVER sleepwalk! Why would I sleepwalk now?". It then dawns on me that I am in a dream, usually by moving my legs in the dream. (I don't know why, but moving my legs in my dream always lets me know if I am dreaming after this whole mental shock occurs.)

Err yeah, anyways, enough rambling as I know longer know the topic of this post, and I completely forgot I was typing halfway through, as my fingers entirely took over and I was paying more attention to the room than what I was typing. >.<  :smiley:  I hope this ramble isn't too off-topic. 

Sorry if it is.  :Sad:

----------


## marcher22

> hmm, I don't want to sound like a bragger or mean,
> because I think I'd get offended for some reason, lol.
> 
> Mine was from 12:32ish (when I started snoring, my brother counted)
> till 3:56 by the time I woke up from a heavy dream.
> the problem with lucid dreaming is I often find myself tired,
> and I feel exhausted all day..
> 
> why is that?



Well from what i've read i heard that Dreaming takes place in the REM State and thats pretty much where your body actually falls asleep, so if you stay lucid your just lengthening the gap between REM states, thus making you feel exhausted in the morning. 

Quote from Wiki: "Some people believe that experiencing many artificially induced lucid dreams often enough can be very exhausting. The main reason for this phenomenon is the result of the lucid dreams expanding the length of time between REM states. With fewer REMs per night, this state in which you experience actual sleep and your body recovers becomes infrequent enough to become a problem. This is just as exhausting as if you were to wake up every twenty or thirty minutes and watch TV. The effect is dependent on how often your brain attempts to lucidly dream per night. If you enter into a routine of attempting to lucidly dream, you may cause recursive lucid dreams that occur at each state change."

It seem wierd, we have to much fun getting away from life and then when we  awake we get punished for it. 


Obama '08

----------


## nrg

My LD's are not too long, maybe few minutes but the good thing is that I can have many of LD's in a row. Thanks to this it feels like one very long dream. I remember the first time I had about 7 LD's in a row (hard to say exacly how many), I was very  happy in first few, but in the next few I was scared that something is wrong that Im still lucid dreaming :smiley:  I thought I could stay there for ever  :smiley:  I know it probably sounds funny, but thats the truth  :wink2:  i thought im trapped in there or something like that :wink2: The trick to do a series of LD is when u are waking from one dream you cant even move (dont get up to write down the dream) just wait for the next one. Its great, try it if You want longer LD's.

----------


## Dream_Walker_by_Night

Hi, i'm new to this forum, but I'm eager to start talking to people.  I saw that some people talked about many LDs over many hours and not moving to acheive that.  I want to explore that more now.

I regularly have lucid dreams that last 1-2 hours.   Usually it's broken up in several dreams, but I never fully WAKE UP.  When my dreamscape fades I don't move.  I'm taken to that darkness where I am in what I call my DREAM COCOON, and to test that I'm in my Cocoon and not in my body I create the Vibrations sometimes. 

I stumbled upon a method to induce the vibrations by closing my Jaw.  (weird i Know)  i was trying to have a WILD ( lying on my side) and my jaw bothered me open so I closed it.  as soon as my back teeth touch, Vibrations started.  This wasn't planned - until this point I'd NEVER felt Vibrations.   But I'd read about them, so I went with it.  And it worked.   This was done of course at the Mind Awake/Body Asleep State.  
***By the way, At first I thought I was closing my Physical jaw, now I'm not                      sure.  At Mind Awake/Body Asleep state, I just TRY IT.  knowing that moving an arm or leg would wake me up, I could assume the jaw would too, but its such a small and quick movement, IT COULD BE THE PHYSICAL and NOT the DREAM BODY.  all i know is it works for inducing the vibrations.  I'm sure you can use your own method****

But the underlying key is to NOT WAKE UP.  By that I mean don't wake your body up, don't move your body.  Be only a thought.  Trust me, so many chances for continued LDs or even OOBE are lost because we MOVE when we wake up. 
 I lie on my back, hands on my stomach and GO.  (this is of course when I'm going back to bed after my initial 4 hours of sleep - and after I've taken galantamine and choline)
So, I wake up after 2 hours of Lucid dreaming and yeah my elbows may hurt a bit because they've been in the same position for 2 hrs straight, but it's worth it when you get to stay in that world without coming out, moving around, waking up, trying to go back to into the dream only to find that you've been wasting hours of your morning trying to get back into that wake induced dreaming state.  you may fall asleep, but chances are you'll be groggy or something and you might not realize you're dreaming.  
Trust me, Learn to NOT MOVE.  
Also wear earplugs and eye mask, this helps in keeping you at that MIND AWAKE/BODY ASLEEP state.  the less your senses are receiving input from the outside world (light in the eyes, noises of traffic neighbors family etc)the more you are focused on your being lucid.  Hope people read this.  I hope it helps.  

Brandon

----------


## Dreamer 316

Probably about 15 hours. I have alot of lucid dreams that last for what feels like 8 hours +.


Once i feel like i have spent enough time i wake myself up, i wonder how long i could spend if i really tried?

----------


## Quiver

^^ Wowowow.  Anything above an hour seems amazing to me.  I think my longest has been about 20 minutes.

Thanks for the information Brandon, I'll double my efforts to stay completely still and try that jaw thing if I ever remember.

----------


## Lucid Warrior

It's hard to judge how long they were. Dream time probably 30 minutes. Actual time, probably only a few minutes.

----------


## supreme

*I had one very long one a about a half an hour i guess but in the LD
the time was two days and one night, time went by quickly tho and from
what i can remember about it, i spent most of the time sitting on top of
an old garage type tin roof. lol I remember that i was waiting for someone
or something, but now i cant remember what. I have a lot of 10 and 15 minute
LDs mostly.  I, like you, can have many LDs in the space of a few
hrs by going in and out and back in again, I do wake up but just barely and
each dream is different only if i want to do something different, or i just continue 
on where i left off.*

----------


## Afterglow

My longest seemed to last about half an hour, although it was probably about 20 mins

----------


## BabyHand

I could say 2 min to a few hours but those are all DILD's...so you never really know...they all feel like a long time, especially when compared to regular dreams!

----------


## chris31

Mines probably around 3 minutes, which my WILD this morning  :smiley:   I found that hard to recall everything though, but it wasnt quality the whole time.  

Do you forget alot of stuff in the 20 min lucids?

----------


## CCKid716

Well I've had about 6 lucid dreams, but I've never really been able to maintain lucidity for too long. Half the time it just fades out and I lose lucidity, the other half I get too excited and wake up. I think my longest lucid dream felt about 2 minutes.

----------


## StonedApe

Longest LD I had was about 5 minutes. It was crazy. I went skateboarding, but I didn't have a skateboard. I was just moving and experiencing the sensation without visualizing anything under my feet. I could even do tricks and stuff. Then I tried walking on water. It didn't work, I just got all wet.

----------


## Ilumirath

My longest LD seemed to be 1hour 30mins, it was a whole fucking campaign.

My shortest was a few days ago, i think it lasted 45secs.

----------


## Scarhand

Longest I've had was about 7-9 minutes.

----------


## Eonnn

Longest I've had seemed to last 2 days
second longest was 8 hours
and third longest 4 hours

most usually last around 30mins but i remember in the 8 hour long one i thought i had died in real life or was in a coma or something i couldn't get out of the lucid dream!

I've also had a 2 hour long lucid dream in the space of 2 minutes IRL. I looked at the clock and fell asleep then woke up after what felt like a 2 hour long lucid dream then looked at the clock and only 2 minutes had passed!

shortest lucid dream would be around 5-10 seconds.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> most usually last around 30mins but i remember in the 8 hour long one i thought i had died in real life or was in a coma or something i couldn't get out of the lucid dream!



I felt like that at first, when i wasn't used to having lucids of that length, i thought i was either in a coma or dead, the first long lucid i had felt about 10 hours long and after a while i started to get concerned so i thought i will wake up but i couldn't!  :Eek: 

I tried jumping out of windows, getting my face kicked in, trying to get high on emotion among other things but nothing worked, i was really scared but in the end i woke up to my relief. 

Now i have lucids of that sort of length quite often around 10 hours (it seems about that long anyway) because i have learned to control my emotions and since i have this has been the result. 

I have some lucids in which i have no idea how long i have been in the lucid, could be anywhere between hours and days, really hard to tell.  ::?:

----------


## spockman

The longest dream seemd like it was about 2 months. Since we have no real internal clock that works while we sleep (at least I don't,) it works to be asleep for an hour and have it seem like  day. (Or to be asleep for ten hours and have it seem like two months.) But I don't know how... Each day I got up and did a whole routine for that day. I was a different person. I knew different people, had a different job, place of origin, friends, family... Everything was incredibly detailed about my new memory and surroundings and my new city. Everything was consistent and logical with scientific laws. People had realistic personalities and character flaws, including "me." I 'became' that person. It wasn't lucid though. I had no idea who Aaron W. was. When I woke up it was so surreal. I felt like I wasn't myself, like I wasn't real. And then I had to just leave my alter ego behind and force myself to get up and to remember what my actual routine was. It was hard to get back into my life for a little bit.

----------


## Dreamer 316

> The longest dream seemd like it was about 2 months. Since we have no real internal clock that works while we sleep (at least I don't,) it works to be asleep for an hour and have it seem like  day. (Or to be asleep for ten hours and have it seem like two months.) But I don't know how... Each day I got up and did a whole routine for that day. I was a different person. I knew different people, had a different job, place of origin, friends, family... Everything was incredibly detailed about my new memory and surroundings and my new city. Everything was consistent and logical with scientific laws. People had realistic personalities and character flaws, including "me." I 'became' that person. It wasn't lucid though. I had no idea who Aaron W. was. When I woke up it was so surreal. I felt like I wasn't myself, like I wasn't real. And then I had to just leave my alter ego behind and force myself to get up and to remember what my actual routine was. It was hard to get back into my life for a little bit.



I was reading about a man the other day who had a 49 year dream where he lived in the country with his family, different family to his real family, he had a completely different life. 

Waking up from that must have been confusing to say the least! I bet he had a hard time remembering who his real family were, and everyone else for that matter.

The longest non lucid i can recall was about a fortnight.

----------


## juiceyfruit1714

> hmm, I don't want to sound like a bragger or mean,
> because I think I'd get offended for some reason, lol.
> 
> Mine was from 12:32ish (when I started snoring, my brother counted)
> till 3:56 by the time I woke up from a heavy dream.
> the problem with lucid dreaming is I often find myself tired,
> and I feel exhausted all day..
> 
> why is that?



I just would like to know how your brother knew you were dreaming at 12:32?
how can you signal him to know you're currently in a dream?
We all know you dont dream instantly?
I'm not tryin to be rude, i'm just confused.

----------


## NightLife

One minute... Could've been 61 seconds...

----------


## Luminous

About an hour, I think. I remember once when I had already slept for over 8 hours, and I think I had gotten little sleep the previous nights. I sometimes have some crazy REM rebounds due to medication, so I can experience some long and vivid lucid dreams now and then.

----------


## TravisE

My longest ones have felt like approximately 30–60 minutes. As others have said, it's pretty much impossible to know for sure. My last long LD like that actually consisted of a long string of false awakenings every few minutes (but retained lucidity each time), but I have had continuous LDs that have felt around 30–60 minutes in length as well.

Since I always try to pack as much activity into each LD with as little wasted time as possible, there is a chance that they aren't always quite as long as they seem to be.

----------


## AlexLou

> About an hour, I think. I remember once when I had already slept for over 8 hours, and I think I had gotten little sleep the previous nights. I sometimes have some crazy REM rebounds due to medication, so I can experience some long and vivid lucid dreams now and then.



I'd be surprised if that was your longest.  I have ones that are over 2 hours.

----------


## legit

my longest started at around 8,  and when i woke up it was 8:30, so my longest one where I was fully lucid was a half hour. (i actually ran out of ideas to do it was so long lol)

----------


## Hukif

Hm... since I can't recall the one of 4 days... I will use my new limit, wich is 3 days, that in dream time... real time I dunno <.<

----------


## TheMoon

> My LD's are not too long, maybe few minutes but the good thing is that I can have many of LD's in a row. Thanks to this it feels like one very long dream. I remember the first time I had about 7 LD's in a row (hard to say exacly how many), I was very  happy in first few, but in the next few I was scared that something is wrong that Im still lucid dreaming I thought I could stay there for ever  I know it probably sounds funny, but thats the truth  i thought im trapped in there or something like thatThe trick to do a series of LD is when u are waking from one dream you cant even move (dont get up to write down the dream) just wait for the next one. Its great, try it if You want longer LD's.



i'm the same way, once i get into a lucid dream, and if i wake up or chose too. I can always go right back into it.

Once i start lucid dreaming the first time, ill wake up periodically, but right after i can go right back into it.

Ive never timed a lucid dream, does it really matter how long they are?

lucid dreams for me last for what seems like a good 10 - 30 minutes. Then i wake up in some way, but then i lay back down and keep going for another 10 - 30 minutes.

Last night i had a lucid dream, which i was in it and i was looking at my hand, and i was like, i wonder if i wake up, will my hand be moving or not in my real life body, so i woke myself up and for a few seconds the hand from my lucid dream was still in front of me, then it faded and my real hand was on my side.

Then i went back to lucid dreaming

----------


## Moonscape

In a lucid study from years back, the 'Dreamnauts' were much like us, having the ability to 'wake up' in their dreams and control it's direction.
The LD students worked at improving their skills at becoming lucid, using various cues such as light pulse eye shades, audio cues, and auto-suggestion.

The LD Nauts were rigged with every conceivable sensor imaginable, including extensive brain wave sensors. The brain puts out certain wave forms during the sleep stages, and the lucid/REM period that we all have every night, is easily mapped.

The study concluded that a well trained LD Naut was able to spend an average of 30 minutes in the LD state.
They had complete control of their dream situations, and were able to communicate with the researchers using signals. They would shift their eyes, a hand, a foot, all while in the REM sleep stage.

The champion LD Naut recorded several 1 hour LD's. Something that many of us have accomplished. These were documented in real time scenarios, so the idea that dream time is actually compressed time, may not hold true in all cases.

Read my dream log, those were all real-time LD's to me.

And I had another 20 minute LD recently. As soon as I became lucid, I remembered to try and talk to any DC's and learn more about them.
I was LD'ng in a large house, 2 DC's were there, almost like a small party.
I spoke to a 30'ish black woman. I asked her if she new that we were dreaming. She smiled and said yes. 
I offered a demonstration of my dream control, I would change my shape. 
She watched me closely, but for some reason, I couldn't make myself do anything, was she controlling my control? 
I told her that I needed a photo of another person the change into, she gave me a "yeah right!" kind of look.
I then asked her if she was a dream character, or another person in a dream.
She looked insulted at the question. And she gave me no answer.

Next, the white male DC came over and began to talk about something else, as if I was raising a taboo subject in the DC realm.
I asked both of them if they could moves objects at will, like me. I made several items come to me, and moved the furniture across the floor.
They both seemed amused at my 'power'

So my research will continue into the world of the DC.

----------


## gigaschatten

About two hours with one short awakening between. I confirmed that time looking at a clock. It was the greatest thing that ever happened to me in a dream. I thank the sacred blue lily from the Nile for it that I had the evening before.

----------


## Tricky

I'd say about all night, but I dont know for sure. Too many LD's.

----------


## benzilla04

My first one which I had last night.. felt about 5 minutes before it faded out

----------


## EthicalEye

did you mean Dream Clock?...Mines about 2 mins in Dream World. I WBTB 6:15 AM and almost awake about 6:16 AM pretty short but worth a life time experience.

----------


## jamiealexander

About 20 minutes probably. That's what it felt like but it's hard to say. I don't look at a watch when I wake up.

----------


## stiffyswe

I had a lucid dream way back which felt like it lasted for only a few minutes. In this dream I was looking at tall buildings which seemed to be growing and I realized I must be dreaming. My first thought was to fly and so I did. I jumped into the air and got stuck there, so to move on I started flapping my arms to get more height and then I did a swimming motion. Looking for somewhere to land I saw a small window and flew towards it. When I had gotten halfway through the window started shrinking, so I got stuck at the waist. The panic started building up and I was frustrated with not being able to control the shrinking window. Then I woke up.

Reflecting on this dream so much later on, I would say this was about five minutes.

----------


## Mzzkc

Hello relic of the past.

WILD nap, confirmed at 60+ minutes, give or take 5 minutes of NREM.

In befive lock.

ಥ_ಥ  Evry tiem.

----------


## TheGrimRose

Only for about 5 minutes unfortunetly...but hey i've only been practicing for like a month and a half  ::D:

----------


## ace55

Time in a LD can feel different than real time too. In fact Robert Monroe talks a lot about this in his writings and I noticed this too and many have. You can LD for 20 minutes but feel like you were there six hours or LD for five minutes and feel like you were in a LD for one second. I had a LD last night which was about 60 minutes long...and one part of it where I was traveling through a black void (after visiting Thailand for a few minutes) seemed like I was doing it for hours before I found a place where I saw two DC's (or astral beings..whatever they were). Its interesting how we go to bed at night, fall asleep, and eight hours later or more we're up again but those eight hours felt like we'd only been asleep eight minutes.

----------


## Sivason

Sorry, but this thread is way to old. Sounds like a great topic for one of you to start a new thread on. Close for Necro.

----------

